# Spinoff from the recovering from Flu



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't have the stomach flu, but a severe respitory infection. Started two weeks ago, just starting to feel normalish w/ few meds. Appetite had been fine, but basically been out for 3 of the 4 last weeks. Going to try to go for an easy ride tonight to see how it goes, just to regain my sanity! 

I had great gains over the winter, up ~15% for FTP when I got sick. Wondering when I feel like I can start training again, where should I pick up? I had about 2-3 months of solid 2/3 x 20s @ 90-100% FTPand had just started to incorporate some endurance rides (nice weather) and some 5 x 6 min at 100+%. Goals are mostly in June with one road race in mid-April that is now likely a training ride. Would like to at least not make a fool out of myself in some crits starting mid-late april as well. I assume jump back into 2 x20's.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

simple - do another set of tests and re-set your numbers.


----------

